# Can anyone tell me the difference between these two tach's?



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

I want to replace the tachometer that's in my car... the one that 's in there now is kinda jammed into place in the dash - looks ugly. (Here is is: 



)

But for the life of me I can't figure out the difference between these two:

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/opg-g241674/overview/

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/opg-bl06855/overview/

Any idea what the difference is? 

Thanks if anyone knows!


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Bredfan said:


> I want to replace the tachometer that's in my car... the one that 's in there now is kinda jammed into place in the dash - looks ugly. (Here is is: https://youtu.be/meFytlELrYs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, for one thing the redline is different. First one is at 5000, second one is at 5500.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since Captain Obvious was unable to elaborate  
The 55K Red-line In dash tach is listed by most venders as for use with RAII engine.
The 51K is standard engine ap.
I can't say how accurate these listing are, so maybe the '68 guys will chime in.


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

Well that just drives me nuts.... stared at those two tachs forever comparing them, then took the time to ask here in the forums and it was right in front of me the entire time....

Simplest answer is always right, eh?

Thanks guys.

Now I guess I'll start wondering why the 5100 rpm one is $60 more!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

At the risk of being called Capt. Obvious the one you want is the one that matches the face color of the other gauges in your panel.
Mine came from the factory with a clock so rather than change it I left it original and I bought a Greenline tach to match my other 3 mechanical gauges and mounted it under the dash in a tach cup.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Goat Roper said:


> At the risk of being called Capt. Obvious the one you want is the one that matches the face color of the other gauges in your panel.
> Mine came from the factory with a clock so rather than change it I left it original and I bought a Greenline tach to match my other 3 mechanical gauges and mounted it under the dash in a tach cup.




There can only be one, and I’m your Captain, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Then they should listen to you and return your ship!


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Goat Roper said:


> Then they should listen to you and return your ship!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA-CBXuTaeo




Man I’m glad somebody caught that 
I was listening to GFR in the car this afternoon before my post above. 
Kind of apropos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought all of the GFR albums back in the day with my paper route money, now I have them on CD.
Standard fare while driving the goat.


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

I think we (okay maybe just Joe and GR) should get some kind of award for best segue into a GFR video. I'll take honorable mention for supporting role....


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*Gfr*



Goat Roper said:


> I bought all of the GFR albums back in the day with my paper route money, now I have them on CD.
> Standard fare while driving the goat.


Drifting off topic - but my favorite is "inside looking out" - but I don't want no sympathy


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

the first one looks like a nice repop of my 69' tach with the 5100 redline, Im not sure about the bezel around the second one, doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice - thanks for sharing that image. The first one (5.1k) is indeed a dang close reproduction. There were lots of little details changed 68 to 69, but I don't think this was one of them....


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Bredfan said:


> I think we (okay maybe just Joe and GR) should get some kind of award for best segue into a GFR video. I'll take honorable mention for supporting role....


I would only accept the award if it was presented by BearGFR.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bredfan said:


> Nice - thanks for sharing that image. The first one (5.1k) is indeed a dang close reproduction. There were lots of little details changed 68 to 69, but I don't think this was one of them....


It is my understanding that the '68 gauges have a grey background while the '69 gauges have a black background.


----------

